# Force your browser to show non-mobile sites



## danlarock (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey all. Many of you probably know this, but many of you may not. Tired of your Android browser defaulting to mobile sites? Type about:debug in the address bar and hit go. Then go into settings, scroll down to ua string, tap it and choose desktop. Thats it! I found this tip on Cnet.com.


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Duh we all know this!







jk. This is a neat little trick that I'm sure many don't know. Which is why alot of people use dolphin or skyfire since they load desktop views. I prefer stock browser and use this whenever I don't want to view a mobile site. Great tip.


----------



## danlarock (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah, I figured most knew about it  I also prefer the stock browser.


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Dolphin, skyfire, opera, etc all.feel too clunky and less.user friendly. Im sure we're in the minority though.


----------



## Paragon (Jun 11, 2011)

You don't even have to go that far to change your User Agent. I know the stock browser has a User Agent switcher in the options menu. You can change to anything from desktop to iPad it's kind of neat.


----------

